# rays



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if anybody catches any rays between now and tomarrow morning around ten am ill pay you a little for them. i want them for shark fishing. thanks and tight lines


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a manta out at the first Pickens pulloff you can have. Ill be here til sunset


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't know if what you have/had is actually a manta and I don't want to tell you your business but - just a heads up - manta's are a protected species in florida.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

im still looking for rays if anybody is heading out. id perfer bigger ones but i cant drive all the way to pcola beach. id have to meet you somewhere closer to milton. ill pay you a little for the trouble. thanks and tight lines


----------

